# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  ζητουνται εξαρτιματα απο πολυμιξερ siemens

## σιαγιοργε

καλησπέρα ζητάω εξαρτήματα από το πολυμιξερ siemens MK50800/04 FD 8601.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...LH_TitleDesc=0

----------


## σιαγιοργε

θέλω από Ελλάδα και οικονομικά.

----------


## Carl&#243;s

γεια σας 
αγόρασα είδη siemens μόνο μία φορά από μια βρετανική ιστοσελίδα 
αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτός είναι ο ιστότοπος https://www.raptorsupplies.com/b/siemens και προμηθεύουν στην Ελλάδα ή σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέρος

----------

Papas00zas (07-05-19)

----------


## σιαγιοργε

καλησπέρα σας το γνωρίζω το συγκεκριμένο site. Απλός εγώ ζητάω εξαρτήματα για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο εντός Ελλάδας και όσο πιο οικονομικά γίνεται.

----------


## harry1997

> γεια σας 
> αγόρασα είδη siemens μόνο μία φορά από μια βρετανική ιστοσελίδα 
> αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτός είναι ο ιστότοπος https://www.raptorsupplies.com/b/siemens και προμηθεύουν στην Ελλάδα ή σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέρος


αν δεν κάνω λάθος αγόρασα κάτι από την αδελφή ιστοσελίδα τους https://www.raptorsupplies.co.uk/

----------

